# Schwerkraftfilter selber Bauen



## ikke (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde.
Da mir bei meiner Frage zum Teichbau hier sehr weiter geholfen wurde, habe ich mich entschlossen hier noch einige Fragen zur Technik zu stellen.

Da mein Teich auf anraten der anderen User jetzt von 10.000 auf ca. 25.000 Liter wachsen wird, habe ich jetzt das Problem mit der Filterung zu lösen.
Meine Fragen.
Der Teich soll ein Naturteich (nicht zuviel Natur) mit Fischbesatz werden. Habe mir gedacht einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer ähnlich den von OASE zu verwenden.
Habe schon viel über Tonnenfilter im Eigenbau gelesen.( Bekomme ich hin, baue ja auch Flugzeuge)
Aber da gibt es so viele verschiedene Aussagen.(verbinden mit KG 100 oder KG 50  Flansche oder Gummidichtung. Rund oder Eckig Vortex ja nein) bin echt verwirrt und möchte nicht 2 mal anfangen.
Außerdem brauchen die aber ja sehr viel Platz. 

Habe auch schon mal gesehen das nur eine Tonne im Boden ist um den Pumpenweg zu verkürzen.
Gibt es auch günstige fertige Filter die auch vom Stromverbrauch interessant sind?
Wie Ihr seht bin ich da voll der Laie,

Habe mal ein Bild vom Teichentwurf beigefügt.
Mehr geht nicht da ich mich noch 2 Wochen im Ausland befinde.
Wollte aber schon mal so einiges bestellen.
(Langeweile, 4 Wochen Dienstreise mit Vollpesion)
Danke im voraus.
Evt hat ja auch jemand Bilder von seinen Filter die er Posten kann.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2014)

Ich würde vielleicht deine 30 cm Bereiche etwas verkleinern und die 70 cm Bereiche etwas vergrößern. Den Tiefbereich  bis 1,50 runnter. Von wo gehst du an den Teich? Scheint der Bereich zu sein wo die Tiefe bis 70 cm ist. Das ist gut.
Wenn die Terrasse bisschen über den Teich kragt kannst du da deine Technik drunter verstecken. Brauchst nur unter dem Holz einbauen und da einen Klappe mit rein basteln.

Zu deinen Fragen kann ich nicht viel Erfahrungen beitragen..... Bezüglich der KG Rohre gibt es zwei Gedanken. Großes Rohr (KG-Rohr DN100), damit sich das Wasser möglichst ungebremmst in die Filterkammer strömen kann. Kleineres Rohr (KG-Rohr DN 50) damit die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit höher ist und sich in den Rohren nix absetzt. Ist für mich eigendlich keine Frage. Ich würde ggf. das Rohr wählen, welches ich am besten versteckt bekomme, dann so groß wie möglich. Im normalfall dürfte sich nur so lange was im Rohr ablagern, bis der Querschnitt so eng ist, dass durch die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sich nix mehr absetzen kann.


Flansche sind für die Durchdringungen in die Filterkammer. Gummidichtungen können spröde werden. Klebestellen können sich lösen..... Als Flugzeugbauer würde ich das nutzen was ich kenne.....verschweißen währe auch schick.

Ob viereckig oder rund ist auch wohl ne geschichte der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit....währe mir egal. Wenn ich einen Filter bauen würde währe es mir wichtiger, das ich nicht das ganze Kleinstleben schreddere.....bin auch immer am überlegen ob, bzw wass ich mache.

Lese dich mal in die Technik mit den Luftheben ein. Da gibt es so viel zu, das da die Zeit deiner Dienstreise knapp werden kann.


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Je nach Besatz sollte dein Filter dimensioniert werden. Du hast Dich in deinen Beiträgen noch nicht geäußert, welche Fischart und wieviel Fische ihr haben möchtet.

Wenn Du einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer benutzen möchtest, würde ich in Schwerkraftanlagen keinen Oase-Skimmer nutzen. Zum Einen ist der ganz schön teuer und zum Anderen brauchst Du eigentlich keinen Skimmerkorb mehr, denn in einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage sollten alle Rohrleitungen zu einem Vorfilter geschickt werden. Doort wird das Wasser erst einmal vom Grobschmutz befreit und dann kommt eine angepasste Biostufe.

Beim Bodenablauf bist bei deiner Teichgröße eh' schon auf DN 110-Verrohrung beschränkt, darunter wird es nix bringen. Die Standardbodenabläufe sind alle mit DN 110-Anschlüssen versehen, dazu noch einen Schwerkraftskimmer für ca. 30,-€, der reduziert auch ein DN 110-Rohr benötigt. Schon hast Du zwei DN 110-Leitungen die zum Vorfilter kommen und den ausreichenden Durchfluss ermöglichen.

Jetzt wäre die Frage, welche Art von Schwerkraftfilter bevorzugst Du? Vollschwerkraft - also am Ende der Filterstrecke das Wasser heraus pumpen oder Halbschwerkraft - das Wasser hinter dem Vorfilter abzupumpen und in die Biofilter zu fördern!?


----------



## ikke (4. Mai 2014)

Danke für dem Tip mit der Lufthebertechnik, habe ich schon mal geschaut.
Nach meinen Berechnungen habe ich da einen Stromverbrauch von ca. 50 Watt. Das bekomme ich auch mit einer Pumpe hin.

Was mich immer wieder wundert ist das Filter im Kompaktformat angeboten werden wie T.I.P. PTS 40000 UV Teichfilter oder Oase BioSmart Set 36000
und ich plane Filter mit 800 Liter Volumen.


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2014)

ikke schrieb:


> Nach meinen Berechnungen habe ich da einen Stromverbrauch von ca. 50 Watt.



Verstehe ich nicht!?


----------



## ikke (4. Mai 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht!?


Was verstehst du nicht?
Totto schlug vor einen Luftheber zu verwenden. Aber der Stromverbrauch bei der Technik beträgt auch ca. 50 Watt.
Das andere was ich nicht verstehe ist das mir die meisten von Fertigfilter in Kompaktbauweise abraten.
Denn wenn ich mir die Preise dafür so anschaue bin ich ja schon mit 700 Euro dabei, ohne basteln.
Sorry wenn ich das so unverständlich geschrieben habe.
"Confiteor Mea culpa"


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo 

Na das hört sich doch super an , dann mach das doch so ,da würd ich doch erst gar nicht fragen, für mich hört sich das sehr schlüssig an.

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2014)

Viele Kompaktfilter sind nicht unbedingt den Herstellerangaben entsprechend für einen Teich ausgelegt. Auch wenn es drauf steht, hat die Erfahrung was anderes gesagt. Für 700,-€ einen Kompaktfilter mit Allem drum und dran, also Vorfilterung, Biostufe und ggf. noch Pumpe ist natürlich schon gut. Welche Fische möchtest Du denn nun einsetzen? Das sollte das entscheidende Kriterium sein, welches Dir eine Auswahl ermöglicht. Nach den hier lautenden Erfahrungen hat sich gezeigt, dass die mögliche Teichgröße bei normalen Fischbesatz - also Fische ohne viel Dreck und Arbeit, klein und niedlich gerade so passt. Sobald es größere und mehrere Fische sind, sollte man nur mit der Hälfte rechnen und wenn es dann auch noch Koi werden sollten, ist ein Viertel des angegegebenen Teichvolumens eher anzunehmen. 

Da ich aber die von Dir benannten Filter leider nicht konkret kenne, kann ich dazu auch nix sagen - ob gut oder schlecht. Sind sie denn für Voll- oder Halbschwerkraft ausgelegt? Wäre ja auch noch wichtig...

Du wolltest in Schwerkraft filtern, dann kann ich nur empfehlen, wie oben schon geschrieben - Bodenablauf und Skimmer in DN 110 zu wählen und in einen Vorfilter leiten. und von da an, einen weiteren passenden Filter.

Und was ich nicht verstanden habe, wieso Du mit 50 W Stromverbrauch einen Luftheber bedienen willst!? Wie kommst Du darauf bzw. woraus schließt Du den Wert? Es gibt User die betreiben solche Luftheber mit weniger als 20 W und fördern ausreichend Wasser.


----------



## ikke (4. Mai 2014)

Danke Zacky
Ja das mit den Fischen keine Ahnung . Was welche wie viele. Will nur lieber alles fertig haben lieber größer denn drosseln kann man immer.
Das mit den Fertigfilter leuchtet ein.
Werde dann wie vorgeschlagen auf Vollschwerkraft gehen.
Mit dem Luftheber werde ich wohl lassen. Es sei denn du hast eine gute Bauanleitung.
Also zusammen gefasst.
Teichzone 70cm vergrößern .
Bodensblauf und Skimmer.
Großen Betonschacht mauern für Filter.

Wie viele Tonnen soll ich nehmen? 2,3,4,?
Wer hat eine gute Bauanleitung ?
Danke erst mal.
Ach eines noch welche Folie ? PVC oder  EPDM
Und kennt einer einen guten online Shop für Teichzubehör?


----------

